
Facebook nixes access to chats outside of Messenger walled garden - ains
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/06/facebook-mobile-website-messenger-blocked/
======
mgiannopoulos
Not having this in iOS yet. Will probably try end up using Messenger only via
desktop if this happens...

